# My pup keeps getting attacked



## Tamra9991 (Jun 30, 2017)

Not sure where else to put this. My puppy, now just over 6 months old and not neutered, and keeps getting attacked by other dogs. He is probably the least aggressive GSD I've ever seen and loves people, dogs, and all animals. He has never shown any sign of aggression towards dogs or people. When playing with dogs, he just runs with them and sometimes mouths without ever closing his mouth or biting down.

However, he's been straight up attacked by at least 3 other dogs. These three were in dog parks. The first time, it was a huge GSD that jumped out of a car and went straight at my boy while he was sniffing the ground and had his back to the area the dog came from. No sniffing, or anything. This dog just came right at him and immediately grabbed his skin. My boy started crying and fell on the ground trying to get away. Didn't bite back or anything. He was shaken up, but after a while forgot it happened and had a great time playing with the other nice dogs.

We went to a park again today, and he was attacked by two dogs. The first one was an aggressive asshat on a leash- shouldn't have been there at all. My boy went up to sniff him and boom the dog launched. I realize that he shouldn't have done that because he was loose and the other dog was on a leash. However, the park is an off leash dog park and the stranger shouldn't have been there with an aggressive dog or a leashed dog.

The second dog that attacked him today was some kind of husky mix. He was a bit larger and started chasing my boy around. He looked like he was playing, and the owner assured me that he was, but my boy looked scared so I asked the owner to get their dog to back off. They did, but a little while later that dog comes over and starts chasing him again out of the blue. This time, he jumped on my boy pinning him to the ground and bit. The owner pulled their dog off and we were lucky that the bite didn't pierce any skin. Again, my boy was shaken but recovered and left happy.

I would brush this off, but there are so so many times where we're on a walk and pass a dog that sniffs him and then decides they want to attack. Luckily, all those times are on a leash and we can immediately just walk away.

I completely don't understand why these dogs seem to come at him for no reason or how to stop it. This has been happened since he was as young as 3.5 months old.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Maybe stop putting him in situations where he's gonna get attacked. Stay away from dog parks. And don't stop to let every dog on walks engage him. Matter of fact don't let him interact with any dogs you don't know.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Agree with the above^^^^^


----------



## Tamra9991 (Jun 30, 2017)

Okay, that's great, but is there a reason why he seems to attract aggressive dogs? That's my initial question. Lots of dogs go to parks and walk in the street without ever being attacked.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sigh ... you're kinda sorta going out of your way to put your dog in harm's way??? That said I am not a Dog Park kinda guy. So you'd not have any issues with my dogs. I trust uh ... no one! So I stay well clear of other people's dogs!

Still, it made no difference?? For some reason, I can't understand my GSD was a loose dog magnet???? It wasn't him, and despite our 15 successful counter offensive in our numerous loose dog encounters. He was still not Dog Aggressive, we were a team and he understood I had his back and I would not "deliberately" put him in "harm's way!" 

My dog(s) understood clearly that I had there back. Your dog not so much??? Because you are continuing to go out there and put him in harm's way. And he get's struck and where are you??? If you persist on your current course of action??? There will be blow back! The phrase "Dog Reactive while on leash" comes to mind. Or for your dog, I'll get them before they get me! 

If "Dog Parking" your dog is that important to you?? Then you ought to just call it quits with this dog before you do more damage and rehome him, to someone that doesn't really care about "Dog Parks" or "is your dog friendly people." Before you do more damage. And get another puppy that may be more "Dog Parkable???" If you are willing to change your expectations of what you can do with this dog ... that's different. Step one if you want to keep him is "Stop Going To Dog Parks" with this dog. You're simply engaging in a Battle that you don't have to fight???

At any rate see here for, "Why Dog Parks are a Bad Idea." :
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/5296377-post8.html

Getting the dog thing right, is mostly about the dog's owner, making good choices for their dog, Welcome Aboard.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Tamra9991 said:


> Okay, that's great, but is there a reason why he seems to attract aggressive dogs? That's my initial question. Lots of dogs go to parks and walk in the street without ever being attacked.


More dogs get attacked than you are probably aware of. We get attacked on almost a weekly basis here. My pup is also very sweet and gets along with pretty much everybody. Get yourself and your pup some personal protection and try to avoid these situations if possible. We got a shocking cane on amazon... may not be the best item for defense but it sure makes me feel better... I also carry a knife now too. Your pup may be becoming fearful and letting off signals the more it happens and especially when you let it happen and don't defend him properly.. he may feel he must protect the both of you. Dog parks are no safe place for a little puppy let alone any grown dog... irresponsible people who don't know how to exercise their dog take their dogs here to burn off their crazy energy.. they also may not be able to read dog social interactions and mistake their dogs behavior for friendly play when it may actually be aggression. If you MUST take your dog to play groups meet with a qualified trainer who holds weekly play dates with friendly socialized dogs. This was a great alternative for our puppy, he had a lot of fun and we never once saw any aggressive interactions because each puppy was intensely pre screened before being allowed into the play group. Another alternative is to let your dog play with a friend or relative who also has a dog you know is friendly and gets along well with yours. Dogs don't really need the dog play groups though if you entertain them... my guy really gets a kick out of me chasing him around the yard, playing ball, etc.


----------



## Tamra9991 (Jun 30, 2017)

Chip18 said:


> Sigh ... you're kinda sorta going out of your way to put your dog in harm's way???
> 
> Still, it made no difference?? For some reason, I can't understand my GSD was a loose dog magnet???? It wasn't him, and despite our 15 successful counter offensive in our numerous loose dog encounters. He was still not Dog Aggressive, we were a team and he understood I had his back and I would not "deliberately" put him in "harm's way!"
> 
> ...


No, I am not going out of my way to put my dog in harm's way. My dog does understand that I have his back, which is why he doesn't ever get aggressive towards other dogs. I'm always by him when an aggressive dog tries to come at him and always manage to get the other dog off him, which is why he hasn't been hurt. Not every dog that goes to a dog park needs to be rehomed just because their owner thought a dog park would be a good idea... Your response also seems to say that my dog is the problem. He's perfectly good at a park and exceeds all my expectations of what I can do with him- it's the other dogs that come after him. 



GandalfTheShepherd said:


> More dogs get attacked than you are probably aware of. We get attacked on almost a weekly basis here. My pup is also very sweet and gets along with pretty much everybody. Get yourself and your pup some personal protection and try to avoid these situations if possible. We got a shocking cane on amazon... may not be the best item for defense but it sure makes me feel better... I also carry a knife now too. Your pup may be becoming fearful and letting off signals the more it happens and especially when you let it happen and don't defend him properly.. he may feel he must protect the both of you. Dog parks are no safe place for a little puppy let alone any grown dog... irresponsible people who don't know how to exercise their dog take their dogs here to burn off their crazy energy.. they also may not be able to read dog social interactions and mistake their dogs behavior for friendly play when it may actually be aggression. If you MUST take your dog to play groups meet with a qualified trainer who holds weekly play dates with friendly socialized dogs. This was a great alternative for our puppy, he had a lot of fun and we never once saw any aggressive interactions because each puppy was intensely pre screened before being allowed into the play group. Another alternative is to let your dog play with a friend or relative who also has a dog you know is friendly and gets along well with yours. Dogs don't really need the dog play groups though if you entertain them... my guy really gets a kick out of me chasing him around the yard, playing ball, etc.


Thank you, Gandalf, your response was a lot more helpful than the others. I didn't realize that other peoples' dogs have been attacked- I've never seen a dog attack any dog except mine. We've only been to the parks a few times, but almost every time some kind of situation unfolded. I carry pepper spray on me for worst case scenarios but really do try to avoid them. I'm definitely looking into weekly playdates with dogs I know and trust around him. We've been hitting up empty fields where he runs freely and chases toys, but he clearly loves playing with other dogs more and I just didn't want to take that away from him.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

This is why I don?t go to dog parks.

We go to a dog beach and never have any issues. Only once was my pup attacked


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I know 2 people who aren't going to like this, but substitute the word insecure for sweet and that's probably why your dogs are getting attacked. Its like a magnet to some dogs.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Tamra9991 said:


> No, I am not going out of my way to put my dog in harm's way.


Oh well ... if you don't get that part??? Then I'm done here. I have found in the past, that I am not necessarily the best messenger, for my message??? 

But so you know, with my "loose dog magnet." In over 14 encounters, only one dog ever "touched my dog!" And it took an EX WL GSD, former MWD DDD to do that! I sailed into a perfect storm, apparently I can't see in pitch black darkness??? 

I never said, there was anything wrong with your dog??? But getting an attacker off my dog, is not what I define as success??? If my dog get's struck, then I've failed! My motto is "no dog get's to mine with intent to do harm without getting past me first!" And only one dog, has but that's another story, good luck with your dog.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

While your pup may tolerate these things now and seem fine, he will remember and as he grows into a dog, you may find he is not so friendly or tolerant because of these experiences. I think that is a real possibility that people are trying to warn you of. If I were you I would give it a few months build confidence in the pup and try the park again when he is 9 months or so. 

I have a very dog friendly dog to. To be honest it is a bummer to have that interaction taken away because of other irresponsible pet owners. On the other hand if you play with your dog he will love you for it and someday he will love to play with you more than anything so i hear. Try not to take offense.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Steve Strom said:


> I know 2 people who aren't going to like this, but substitute the word insecure for sweet and that's probably why your dogs are getting attacked. Its like a magnet to some dogs.


I think plenty of dogs can be sweet and insecure :wink2:


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Tamra9991 said:


> We've only been to the parks a few times, but almost every time some kind of situation unfolded.


 Those are your words yet you're taking issue with people telling you that dog parks are a bad idea? I'd love for my dog to run and frollock with all the other cute little fur babies too, but that just isn't the case for us. Seems like gsd's are either bullies or magnets for bullies. My pup isn't very friendly to other dogs. He's learned to deal with them but he's not going to cuddle and give kisses. So would it be a good idea for me to turn him out at the dog park? No. So why is it a good idea to turn your bully magnet dog out at the park? He has nothing there to benefit from in the first place.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

But sweet doesn't get them attacked. The other side of that is, not every dog is going to target them, so like you touched on, pick the right dogs if you really want him to play with other dogs.


----------



## Tamra9991 (Jun 30, 2017)

Apex1 said:


> While your pup may tolerate these things now and seem fine, he will remember and as he grows into a dog, you may find he is not so friendly or tolerant because of these experiences. I think that is a real possibility that people are trying to warn you of. If I were you I would give it a few months build confidence in the pup and try the park again when he is 9 months or so.


Yup, will try again in a few months! I think he also scares some dogs... he's hella big for his age, but still just a baby on the inside.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Steve Strom said:


> I know 2 people who aren't going to like this, but substitute the word insecure for sweet and that's probably why your dogs are getting attacked. Its like a magnet to some dogs.


Yup yup yup...sweet, insecure, submissive....all on the same playing field.

You, OP- Not Steve, well maybe Steve, are not a dog. There are probably a dozen body language signs you are missing.

Bottom line....agree with cdwoodcox...stop taking him places that are setting him up to be attacked. Eventually, your dog will because fear aggressive. he's only going to get his clock cleaned so many times before he starts reacting in an "I'll get you before you get me".

Get him into classes where the dogs are safe and he can work around them with confidence. Find safe dogs for him to play with privately. Find a safe place where he can exercise. And don't let him meet other dogs when you are out walking. Put him in a sit and block them or keep moving past while blocking them.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Steve Strom said:


> I know 2 people who aren't going to like this, but substitute the word insecure for sweet and that's probably why your dogs are getting attacked. Its like a magnet to some dogs.


Exactly


Op does your pup lick other dogs mouths?


Kona used to lick every dogs mouth when she was younger. Still does it to some dogs but it?s rare.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

> Not Steve, well maybe Steve, are not a dog.


Well, there's still a little wag left in the tail, so, maybe.


----------



## Tamra9991 (Jun 30, 2017)

konathegsd said:


> Exactly
> 
> 
> Op does your pup lick other dogs mouths?
> ...


Yes, he does lick a lot of mouths. Not every mouth, but a lot them.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Aw crap I've never been that great at following my advice??? But "sweet, insecure, submissive" does not describe my GSD Rocky??? And I don't see why there is a need to redefine the OP's dog??? I've seen nothing that says there is anything wrong with the OP's dog??? 

Rocky was impressively, "Dog Neutral." Much to my surprise considering his "pack fighting heritage???" I fully expected to be dealing with a "My Dog is leash reactive to other dogs while on leash situation??" But that never happened?? But I made good choices for him and I did not willing put him in harm's way ie "Dog Parks!" 

But it made no difference! Loose dogs came after us??? And he did nothing to encourage them cept for being there, I suppose??? But I have to say, in 17, loose dog encounters ... I have "never told my dogs to Sit," when they come under threat??? That strikes me as a pretty big ask??? 

I tell my dogs to "Stay" and that Is what they do! And then I step in front of them and they let me deal with it! And yes a "properly trained dog" will "stand in stay" while being charged by unknown dogs! Impressively so I will add, but I don't abuse that by willing putting them in "Bad situations??? Crap happens is how we roll. But asking a Dog to Sit, while being charged by a charging dog??? I must say ... I have no idea how well that works out?? It's nothing I've ever done nor would I be willing to try that??? It just struck me that, "Stay" puts my dog in a better position to defend themself, if a dog gets past me and only one has. That ticked me off, but I made some bad choices that let that happen, my bad. 

And as for "picking the right dogs???" In a "Dog Park" situation, or screw it on a walk??? Unless one has "years of experience" if one wants to play the "read a dog game" without years of experience?? Good luck with that, just say "NO" to unknown dogs, is a lot easier. 

But if the OP wants to try that approach?? Then hopefully they will only encounter dog netural dogs in the "Dog Parks" or on walks. Like my Rocky or better still my dog freindly Boxer, Struddell?? LOL as if she'd ever be in a Dog Park under my watch??? 

But those dogs would be ideal and would not be a problem. But more than likely the problem dogs have been more like my "American Dawg" and he had a "I don't like you dog" problem, so submit or don't, ... I don't care!

But I did care and (Gunther) was not to be found at a "Dog Park" either. But there are other dogs just like him at your local "Dog Park" and those owners may not care about their dog's behaviour as much as I did mine?? Those owners roll like, my dog's problems are not my problem, they are your problem, I don't care!

Some dogs simply seem to be "Dog Magnets???" I never said there was anything wrong with the OP's dog??? But just to be clear, putting a stray Dog Magnet in a know problem situation (Dog Park)?? Is putting one dog's into harm's way, in my opinion.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I have a 7 year old dog who is seriously dog aggressive. 

She was attacked numerous times before she was a year old and developed a real "get them before they get me" attitude. 

Like your dog she seemed to be a target. The only difference was that she got attacked in my fenced yard, in my car and on walks. I have had several dogs that I know are friendly, and easy going with other dogs go after her. Dogs just don't like her. And yes she is insecure. 
Unless your goal is a dog aggressive dog, I would quit while you are ahead. Dog parks are a bad plan in most cases.


----------



## Pan_GSD (Oct 2, 2016)

when i was getting my first dog, before i even got the dog, i did a bit of research on dog ownership and one of many topics was whether or not to expose your dog to dog parks.
opinions were split, but i decided to fall into the "avoid dogparks" group.

1 time, when my dog was about 4mo old, i took my dog to a local park, and had an older gentleman walking his dog, a small dog, looked like a yorkie. i asked whether i could let him socialize with mine and this dog turned out to be VERY aggressive, non stop barking. my dog got scared, and ever since then, he reacts very negatively to other dogs. barking and lunging, just reacting very over the top.

my dog is 1y and 5m now, and i never took my dog to a dog park. there was a time when i walked around town and some dog owner had their dog run out the door by accident and that dog ran upto my dog, but ended without incident.

i'm not really interested on exposing my dog to many people or events so there is little incentive for me to train my dog to behave "correctly", but i do admit it would be irresponsible of me to walk around with an aggressive dog, even on a leash.


i've read from somewhere that dogs who have their hackles up may attract other dogs to attack them. not sure if your dog does that but i read it's a sign of fear, and attracts other dogs to "prey" on that fear.

i've also read that traumatic experiences as a puppy can instill certain unwanted behaviors that can be difficult to rehabilitate in teh future.

things to consider. 

i think it depends on what you want from your dog, and the area you live in. if you decide to live a "social" lifestyle involving your dog, i think it would serve you well to socialize your dog properly in a dog school with other well-behaved dogs


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

doctor , when I hit my thumb with a hammer it hurts --

so the doctor writes out a prescription - which says --- so stop hitting your thumb with a hammer.

this is so simple -- stop taking your dog to the dog park 

all dogs have a natural ranking . Your dog is the under dog , a tough place to be . 

dog parks are accentuate what the basic inner-dog is . The bullies get opportunities to
perfect their top dog rank and the under dogs keep getting a beating .


----------



## Aly (May 26, 2011)

Tamra9991 said:


> I think he also scares some dogs... he's hella big for his age, but still just a baby on the inside.


I'd stop looking for explanations of the attacks, deal with the fact that they keep happening, and avoid the dog parks_ entirely_. Some dogs are 'natural' targets for aggressive behavior, just as some people are 'natural' bitees/victims. It has little to do with his size and much more likely many subtle cues that dogs can easily read but we miss. (FWIW, criminals can read those cues in human targets, as well). I exercised IWs for decades in all sorts of places (and you don't get much bigger than a 80 pound, 3 month old); never had your experience. Did we encounter aggressive dogs? Yes, occasionally; but none of the repeated attacks that you've described. So, if you need space for exercise, look at schools with athletic fields, etc. Or, visit the dog park during off hours when no one else is around. 

Aly


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

quote the OP 
"No, I am not going out of my way to put my dog in harm's way. My dog does understand that I have his back, which is why he doesn't ever get aggressive towards other dogs. I'm always by him when an aggressive dog tries to come at him and always manage to get the other dog off him, which is why he hasn't been hurt. Not every dog that goes to a dog park needs to be rehomed just because their owner thought a dog park would be a good idea... Your response also seems to say that my dog is the problem. He's perfectly good at a park and exceeds all my expectations of what I can do with him- it's the other dogs that come after him. "

how so? 
how exactly does the dog understand that you have his back when you do nothing to prevent a situation and only intervene when a dog IS ON his back ? Your words "always manage to get the other dog off him".

Well maybe one day you won't and the other dog will take issue with you man-handling it and redirect right on you.

this is a PUP that you have -- who you take into the bad-boy clique to get hazed . 

does your dog to have an expectation or reason to trust you? 

place yourself into the dogs experience -- would you be trusting ?

quote " he's hella big for his age, but still just a baby on the inside."

so what ? size doesn't matter - Here is the signal that your dog is giving , this is the
measure of his social comfort ---
quote OP "Yes, he does lick a lot of mouths. Not every mouth, but a lot them."

well --- that is a calming signal -- an appeasement -- a signal that is juvenile which dilutes
the tension and asks for no harm to come his way 

so here is a thought to why your dog is a target --- because your dog will spot the bullie and
Kowtow , grovel , show servile deference -- as a pre-emptive to be left alone .

that is his strategy , his defense . The bullie gives an aggressive display just to confirm that this is the status quo - and don't you forget it .

Both dogs will go away with their social role confirmed . Yours remains the bottom dog and the other dog will confirm his top rank. 

that is the problem with dog parks . Whatever the dog is by nature will be rewarded .

your dog is outmatched because of the age differences .

if the situation more more young dogs - more equalized then there may not be a problem

how much fun and good bonding is the dog getting from you?


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

I'd avoid the dog parks. The repeated attacks as others have said can make your dog aggressive. I had a dog that was perfect with other dogs until she got attacked by an extremely dog aggressive female. (Family member's dog we agreed to watch, he put her in our outside dog kennel without telling anybody.) 
Your dog might be fine or he might not, he is still young. It really is your job to protect him and so you need to decide how to do that. If you play with him and keep him happy he won't miss playing with other dogs, they don't need it. But if you feel he does, then find a handful of safe dogs he can go on play dates with where there won't be any strange dogs. (So no dog parks.) 
You can't control who comes to dog parks and as it has been shown people are bringing aggressive dogs. So you should learn from these three attacks and stay away. Your dog could get seriously injured. Heck if he becomes aggressive he could seriously injure another dog. Dog parks issues are not a rare occurrence, they are very common because people refuse to be realistic about the problems their dog has or are blind to them.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Steve Strom said:


> But sweet doesn't get them attacked. The other side of that is, not every dog is going to target them, so like you touched on, *pick the right dogs if you really want him to play with other dogs.*


OP, if you really want to enjoy the dog park experience, Steve gave the best advice. I had a dog that was simply dog friendly and refused to fight from the day I got him at 9 weeks until he died at 9 years and he was a pleasure to own. If a dog wanted to fight with him, he just moved along to the next dog to see if that one wanted to play. He was always targeted by SOME other dogs, but the vast majority of dogs we encountered in the parks were fun loving, friendly dogs. He had some really great times and I am glad I was introduced and got to experience dog parks with such a great dog. 

One of the things I learned to do was to be quicker to act, not react, when I sensed trouble. That is a key point. I learned not to hesitate to remove my dog from the park when I did not feel comfortable or to stop play when it got too rough. Don't give a hoot about hurting another dog owner's feelings. Most importantly, like Steve said, I learned which dogs played nicely, when they were most likely to be there, and sought these dogs and their owners out when possible.

The three most important things I learned to avoid in dog parks to keep my dog safe was food, toys, and dog fighting breeds. When any one of those show up, that is your cue to get your dog out there.

I have several dogs. Most of them have been attacked by dogs anywhere from one to several times. Most of the dog attacks did *not* occur in a dog park but in my community or in leashed areas of parks (not dog parks). Fortunately, none of my dogs became dog aggressive but dog aggression can be a reality after dog attacks. Be your dog's best friend. Pick and choose what dogs play with him. Don't be afraid to defend your dog. Accept that he probably is going to be a big goofball that loves to play with other dogs. Appreciate that quality and have fun with your boy.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Tamra9991 said:


> Okay, that's great, but is there a reason why he seems to attract aggressive dogs? That's my initial question. Lots of dogs go to parks and walk in the street without ever being attacked.


Maybe because he is intact (do I remember that right?) Maybe because he was attacked once and now he is scared and bully dogs feed on that (I mean dogs who are bullies, not actual bully breeds), maybe because dog parks are notorious for this type of behavior and if you keep going, it will keep happening, maybe because he is a puppy and not all adult dogs are tolerant of puppies.

The solution is the same--no more dog parks, let puppy play only with carefully screened, known dogs, and still you need to supervise and make sure it is going well. Even two equally matched dogs who are playing very nicely can get out of hand in various ways...I see it ALL the time, and a second of human interferance to say "stop humping, or...let him up off the ground...or just slow down guys it's getting a bit wild here" can make all the difference in the two ending their playdate happy and ending in a little scuffle


----------



## Tamra9991 (Jun 30, 2017)

Kazel said:


> I'd avoid the dog parks. The repeated attacks as others have said can make your dog aggressive. I had a dog that was perfect with other dogs until she got attacked by an extremely dog aggressive female. (Family member's dog we agreed to watch, he put her in our outside dog kennel without telling anybody.)
> Your dog might be fine or he might not, he is still young. It really is your job to protect him and so you need to decide how to do that. If you play with him and keep him happy he won't miss playing with other dogs, they don't need it. But if you feel he does, then find a handful of safe dogs he can go on play dates with where there won't be any strange dogs. (So no dog parks.)
> You can't control who comes to dog parks and as it has been shown people are bringing aggressive dogs. So you should learn from these three attacks and stay away. Your dog could get seriously injured. Heck if he becomes aggressive he could seriously injure another dog. Dog parks issues are not a rare occurrence, they are very common because people refuse to be realistic about the problems their dog has or are blind to them.





MineAreWorkingline said:


> OP, if you really want to enjoy the dog park experience, Steve gave the best advice. I had a dog that was simply dog friendly and refused to fight from the day I got him at 9 weeks until he died at 9 years and he was a pleasure to own. If a dog wanted to fight with him, he just moved along to the next dog to see if that one wanted to play. He was always targeted by SOME other dogs, but the vast majority of dogs we encountered in the parks were fun loving, friendly dogs. He had some really great times and I am glad I was introduced and got to experience dog parks with such a great dog.
> 
> One of the things I learned to do was to be quicker to act, not react, when I sensed trouble. That is a key point. I learned not to hesitate to remove my dog from the park when I did not feel comfortable or to stop play when it got too rough. Don't give a hoot about hurting another dog owner's feelings. Most importantly, like Steve said, I learned which dogs played nicely, when they were most likely to be there, and sought these dogs and their owners out when possible.
> 
> ...





Thecowboysgirl said:


> Maybe because he is intact (do I remember that right?) Maybe because he was attacked once and now he is scared and bully dogs feed on that (I mean dogs who are bullies, not actual bully breeds), maybe because dog parks are notorious for this type of behavior and if you keep going, it will keep happening, maybe because he is a puppy and not all adult dogs are tolerant of puppies.
> 
> The solution is the same--no more dog parks, let puppy play only with carefully screened, known dogs, and still you need to supervise and make sure it is going well. Even two equally matched dogs who are playing very nicely can get out of hand in various ways...I see it ALL the time, and a second of human interferance to say "stop humping, or...let him up off the ground...or just slow down guys it's getting a bit wild here" can make all the difference in the two ending their playdate happy and ending in a little scuffle


We're definitely done with dog parks. He's such an innocent sweetheart I don't want to risk his behavior changing or him getting hurt. I didn't realize how often dogs are bullied there! He had his first of many planned playdates in a park yesterday, and it went beautifully. I think if I find just a couple more really gentle dogs then he'll have his social needs filled and be even happier than going to a dog park. And I'm pretty excited to start coming up with new games for us to play outside. Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Tamra9991 said:


> We're definitely done with dog parks. He's such an innocent sweetheart I don't want to risk his behavior changing or him getting hurt. I didn't realize how often dogs are bullied there! He had his first of many planned playdates in a park yesterday, and it went beautifully. I think if I find just a couple more really gentle dogs then he'll have his social needs filled and be even happier than going to a dog park. And I'm pretty excited to start coming up with new games for us to play outside. Thanks for everyone's help!


Tamra, unfortunately almost nobody knows that bullying is common at dog parks until their new puppy gets attacked a few times. 

I'm glad now you know and you are taking steps to find appropriate playmates for your dog. Good luck


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Most of the dog attacks did *not* occur in a dog park but in my community or in leashed areas of parks (not dog parks).


Aww well ... "The Rest of the Story" as it were. 

Carmspack, pretty much described, how my American Band Dawg, would have behaved in a "Dog Park" had I been willing to inflict him on other unsuspecting "Dog Parker's???" But I never allowed him to practice that crap! But it was in my best interest, also as there were other dogs just like him in our Local San Jose Dog Parks at that time. And I would have no choice but to get involved! And you know ... dog bites hurt, they use a big needle for stitches! 

And of course I don't discriminate any dog coming at mind with intent to do harm (my call) is gonna have a problem with me! So I say just stay out of "Dog Parks" no point in looking for trouble???

But the OP had already had "problems." So for them right now "known safe dogs only (if they must) is a wise course of action and if they have "Pack Walks" available where they are (every dog is on a leash) that would be helpful also. There dog has already had issue so there dog does not need to have more "uncontrolled Dog Park chaos" episodes in their local Dog Park, it's just best to stay clear. 

Still ... "Crap" as I am want to say "Happens??" And I don't do "Dog Parks???" Yet I have a PHD in counter loose Dog occurances, (17 such encounters) so you know to your point ... "what's up with that???" 

I don't go out of way, to put as I am want to say "my dogs in harm's way." But sometimes it seems trouble comes looking for you?? It's best to be prepared for that eventuality also but doing that, was not the subject of this thread, so just saying.


----------



## cherylscarlett (Jul 31, 2017)

I'm going to strongly suggest to avoid dog parks. I went through basically the same situation with my pup, Moose, starting around 4 months old. I obviously didn't know better and kept going to dog parks or places where there's more dogs. Moose eventually became leash aggressive at about 6 months and now require intensive training to rectify and control his behaviour when on a leash. He's still good off-leash but is definitely very sensitive, overall. 

If you must go to a dog park, pick one that's large enough that you can hang out and play with your dog in a less dense area. Hope your pup's doing alright!


----------



## Stangbait (Sep 21, 2017)

We've been going to dog parks 3 - 4 times per week since we adopted Jaeger 8 months ago and we've had no incidents whatsoever, but she was already 2.5 years old at the time we adopted her. I would never bring a puppy there, just not worth it; the only reason it works for us is because our dog ignores other dogs at the park and other dogs ignore her. We do not go to socialize, we go to the far corner so that she has a chance to run after tennis balls for an hour. It is one of our tools for exercise since we live in a city with strict leash laws and only have a small patio. Other tools are hiking and bike riding, but both these still require being on leash. I think we're lucky that our dog park is so huge, our community is good and doesn't bring aggressive dogs, and our dog isn't interested in socializing. We wouldn't go to dog parks if any of these were otherwise.


----------

